# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Broken Gold Farm For Mages

## advanta

Yes its the metanoia buff again. Spellsteal Valkyrion Aspirants in Storm Peaks for super-fast Relic Farm.

More details in video:

----------


## Strath2121

Have you tried taking this into OS3D yet? I've been meaning to but haven't gotten around to finding the people for tanking mobs / summoning into raid.

----------


## whacked15

buff shouldn't make it through a summon id imagine

----------

